# Some Other TiVo Desktop related ideas



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Automate a tivo transfer back to a specified PC after recording (select this transfer option while scheduling the recodring) 
Scheduling recordings from TiVo desktop, yes I know that you can schedule from TiVo Central Online, but come on, how about 1 app to do everything 
Network troubleshooter, seems like a lot of people have problems with setup 
HME Application to view PC desktop from TiVo, simple screen shots every second or so (to spy on the teenagers in the family)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Galleon might to option D. I think it can schedule transfers to the PC too, with a neme based serarch/transfer.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

a. Galleon and TVHarmony are two applications that can do scheduled, automated transfers based on various criteria.
b. Better would be expanding on the HTTPS interface and not tying it to an application, but allowing access to the TiVo screens via a browser.
c. There is a network troubleshooting screen on the TiVo now, do you mean something else?
d. Galleon has this.


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

For the life of me, I can't get Galleon running. I run setup, add a few apps and I dont see anything different on my nw-ed tivos.


----------

